# Quack quack quack its Penguin



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is my completed Penguin kit. It is a great kit with very minute seams and great details. Be careful not to lose the monocles, they are in with the umbrella poles. All comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great job, dude!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Great job, dude!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

This kit reminds me of the good old days of model building! Excellent job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jimmy B. (Jul 21, 2016)

Very well done


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Very good, how did you post that picture?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

apls said:


> Very good, how did you post that picture?


Photobucket.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> Photobucket.


Thanks..


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice job, I will be picking up my kit from Frank at Modelpalooza in Orlando tomorrow. I think it will go on the bench shortly, Batman and Catwoman have been getting lonely.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

It's good to see that Moebius kept the cigarette holder. Today with all the reimagining I had seen pictures of Popeye with his pipe, now that is just not right.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Excellent job! I'm just a monocle away from cementing the head to the body, but have to admit to being a little intimidated with said eyepiece. Did you use Elmer's glue or clear cement to install it?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Seaview said:


> Excellent job! I'm just a monocle away from cementing the head to the body, but have to admit to being a little intimidated with said eyepiece. Did you use Elmer's glue or clear cement to install it?


I actually dipped it in future and put a dab of super glue on his eye.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> I actually dipped it in future and put a dab of super glue on his eye.


 
Thanks, I've been waiting for your reply. I'll give future and CA cement a try! :thumbsup:


Post Script: Monocle firmly implanted and looks great! Now to wait for Robin to continue the collection! :wink2:


----------

